# Factory Reset Laptop



## djclark (Sep 19, 2017)

:banghead:I am trying to Reset my Toshia Laptop to Factory setting to give to someone. When I try to do that I get this error message "Unable to reset your PC. A required drive partition is missing".
I do not have the Original Windows 8 Disc so I am at a loss I have tried almost everything that I have found on line but no luck

Can you please help or direct me where I can get help:banghead:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

It sounds as if the recovery drive partition, which holds the recovery files for the Toshiba reset, has been deleted or formatted.

Windows 8 has a built in reinstall of Windows called Reset This PC. Access the Windows settings menu and you can choose to reinstall Windows.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If Cheif's suggestion doesn't work, then download Windows 10 using the Microsoft Tool and Wipe the drive of Windows 8 and install Windows 10


----------

